# Applying For Self-Employed Visa At New York Embassy - Processing Time?



## bpw (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm interested in moving to Montreal. As a writer, the self-employed visa is the best fit for me and I would be applying at the embassy in New York, the state in which I live.

Unfortunately, I have no idea what the processing time for this visa is because the CIC website which people are quick to link to (evidently without bothering to follow it themselves and read it) has only a dash against the NY embassy on the processing time list. In fact, every embassy around the world has a dash except for Paris which lists a nine month wait.

While searching elsewhere online for the answer, the only other people talking about the processing time for this visa that I've been able to find are from third world or terrorist-heavy countries and they've been waiting for as long as ten years and still don't have an answer. 

Alas, I came up empty after a morning spent searching these forums as well.

I can't image the processing time for someone applying through the NY embassy could remotely be this long. If it is, it's unconscionable considering the processing time for a couple of other countries I've been interested in are closer to the three month range, and so I'd have to give up on Montreal because I refuse to "live" in limbo for a decade in a situation where you can't even schedule a plumber to come fix your toilet because you have no idea if you're going to get the call tomorrow to pick up your visa. :frusty:

I would hope the processing time at the New York embassy would be closer to that of Paris though one would expect it to be far less considering the distance.

So I'm hoping someone here has experienced the processing time of applying for this particular visa from the New York embassy (or any embassy in America which would at least provide me with a rough idea) or knows someone who has and can provide the apparently top secret answer.


----------

